# New Scale Model Build.



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought that I would kill some time during this social distancing thing to work on another model. Although I haven't finished my train build yet (still have to make the caboose) I thought I would take a break from it to build something different. So here we go again. After 9 hours, I called it a day.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice to see you making another model.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's been a while. I thought it was about time. As time consuming as these builds are, they truly are relaxing to me.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What is it, it looks like what we use to call a rail job or sling shot, or a dragster.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> What is it, it looks like what we use to call a rail job or sling shot, or a dragster.


When it's all said and done Jim, I'm hoping it will be an Apache Helicopter.


----------



## Peter Collin (Apr 15, 2020)

X-Wing fighter?


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> When it's all said and done Jim, I'm hoping it will be an Apache Helicopter.


:glasses: That was my guess.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Peter Collin said:


> X-Wing fighter?


Ooooooohhhhh. That would be cool.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After another 6 hours in the shop, I managed to get 4 more pieces made. I made the front landing gear supports and started in on the tail body and tail wing assembly. A few dry fits and the day was gone. Amazing how fast the time slips away from you when you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## landman (Sep 1, 2013)

Fascinating.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I can not wait to see the new model Apache Helicopter ... Good start....
I did do ah-w1 super cobra model helicopter 2 or 3 years ago..
Believe me it is not easy.. 

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 7 hours in the shop today. Managed to get the tail trim and the tail base made and installed. Also installed the tail and the rear wing. Got the cockpit seats and lower base plate made and installed as well as the lower front gun. I didn't want it to be stationary so I made it to rotate and pivot. I started in on the cockpit framework but decided to call it a day after 7 hours. I will do more shaping on the framework next weekend I guess.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent the day in the shop with an exercise in patience and careful hand filing and sanding to get the cockpit and the cabin assembled. The only other piece I got made was the main rotor's base plate. Not to worry, I will be working on it again tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 8 1/2 hours on the model again today. Managed to get the front wings done as well as the rocket launcher and the missile racks. I started to work on the missile but felt myself getting tired so I called it a day for the sake of safety. Will continue next weekend.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

I want to see angry shark face Kenbo....









SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was busy filming for the show and working on another project today so I only got 5 hours in on the build. (I know, I know.....what a slacker). Either way, I got the missiles finished and installed and got the front wheels made and installed. That was it. Sure doesn't sound like much when you put it that way.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another 6 hours on the model today. I worked on the rear rotor, the tail trim fin and some trim pieces for the top of the copter. The rear rotor is really what took all the time though. It was a good day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent 5 1/2 hours working on the build today. I got two little pieces completed and got the Turbo Shaft Engines partially done. The Shaft Engines are ridiculous to make. It took quite some time over the past few weeks to think about how I was going to go about it and most of the day to execute it and get the pieces as far as I did. I'm hoping to get them finished tomorrow and get them mounted on the helicopter. I guess we will see how that goes.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to say that these Turbo Shaft Engines are the most complex and thought provoking pieces I have ever made for a model. I worked another 8 hours on the build today. I managed to get the TSE's made and installed. I got the rear wheel made and installed. I also got the wing marker lights installed as well as the nose of the helicopter completed. It was a very productive day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

After a total of 75 hours on this build, the Apache is done. Today I managed to get the main rotor hub constructed as well as the rotor blades. This build was a ton of fun and there was plenty of challenges along the way. 75 hours well spent.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

very nicely done, Ken !!
did you have any plans or examples to go by ?
my father was Blessed with the trait that he could go to a hobby store 
and look at a model airplane and memorize the details. buy a pack
of balsa wood and go home and build an actual working scale model
of a Piper J3 Cub from scratch. he was extremely gifted in that area.
as for me, I couldn't pour water out of paper bag with the directions on the bottom.
excellent job !!!

.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

John Smith_inFL said:


> very nicely done, Ken !!
> did you have any plans or examples to go by ?
> my father was Blessed with the trait that he could go to a hobby store
> and look at a model airplane and memorize the details. buy a pack
> ...



I did make this model from a set of plans John. I normally add my own details to the models and change things as I go and I did that in a few areas here. So a little of their design and a little of mine. I try to work from plans when I can because someone (and I won't mention any names) has a bad habit of over engineering things that he designs. LOL. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Kenbo, the loafer is me. I’m watching your video, although I don’t understand anything what you are saying.: I did not learn English,))) Google does not help much))


----------

